# Flirt Pole action



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crush playing with the flirt pole.
























his big ol' goofy smile


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I love me some Crush,
boy is gorgeous.

Of course,
I love all your dogs..
so this is nothing new


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I love me some Crush,
> boy is gorgeous.
> 
> Of course,
> ...


Thank you, means alot .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Love that litte gargoyle  he's so friggan handsome! I love the last pic of him with what looks like a big clump of drool hanging off his mouth! Lol! To cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL bella , yes thats drool he was so into the game was just a big mess. He has been the biggest creep today I made the mistake of letting him play in the bath tub the other day cause it was yucky outside and now every time I get up to do something he runs to the bathroom and jumps in the tub thinking I will turn the water on again lol. He LOVES any play time.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO at Crush being a creep! I do believe you're the only one I've ever heard describe their dog as a creep. I love it!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Get it crush!!!! Get that thing!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LMAO at Crush being a creep! I do believe you're the only one I've ever heard describe their dog as a creep. I love it!


LMAO I think creep would have been the perfect name for him. he responds to it I call him that more then crush lol.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Where did you guys get crush ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we bought him from california and had him shipped up here. Our friend owns his mom.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures!

I LOVE that wrinkly face!

He's such a handsome man. He's maturing very nicely!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. baby-daddy calls Ices "Icebag" and Roller has been called "blockhead" since he first came here, so they're used to their nicknames too. Sparky, the Chi is called "Barky" b/c he barks so much, plus Trinity can't say Sparky for some reason... but she can say Sparks. Baby-daddy jokes that he won't know what his name is lol.

LOL funny how those nicknames come around and they stick lol. Cali is Cow cow, peppa is heffa lol. Luna is Balloona when she was fat and not is Lunatic or Lue. Zeke is freak or tweeky, Loki is Keeter { dont ask how that started not even sure on that one lol}. They each know there nicknames too you call one and that one will come running lol.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love him .. =] I wish I could find a pup like that


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Um, wow.. I know I haven't been on in a while, but where the heck did little puppy crush go?!!?!? That's craaaaaaaaazy! He looks incredible. What a gorgeous boy he's become.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. baby-daddy calls Ices "Icebag" and Roller has been called "blockhead" since he first came here, so they're used to their nicknames too. Sparky, the Chi is called "Barky" b/c he barks so much, plus Trinity can't say Sparky for some reason... but she can say Sparks. Baby-daddy jokes that he won't know what his name is lol.
> 
> LOL funny how those nicknames come around and they stick lol. Cali is Cow cow, peppa is heffa lol. Luna is Balloona when she was fat and not is Lunatic or Lue. Zeke is freak or tweeky, Loki is Keeter { dont ask how that started not even sure on that one lol}. They each know there nicknames too you call one and that one will come running lol.


OMG girl im sorry I must have been drinking when I did this lol, didnt mean to edit your post meant to "quote " it and answer that way LOL.. was like why does it say I edited her post. Sorry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Um, wow.. I know I haven't been on in a while, but where the heck did little puppy crush go?!!?!? That's craaaaaaaaazy! He looks incredible. What a gorgeous boy he's become.


I know right? I wish they stayed smaller longer. Thats why I keep telling these people with pups who want them to grow and get them working out to enjoy that puppy stage lol. It doesnt last long at all.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the crazy eyes in the last pic. Ecko gets like that when he's playing too. 
LOVE LOVE LOVE his wrinkles.


----------

